# Overtime?



## ddw4423 (May 19, 2021)

Hello all,

I’ve been loving my job at my DC and have started to overcome some of my new-hire woes. My OM has been telling me I’ve been doing great and has trained me in other areas before my 90 days and is excited to train me in more stuff. He even put me on the OT list so that I can *volunteer* for OT even before my 90 days (that’s how it’s done at this DC). However...I’ve noticed that I got scheduled OT for a shift I did not volunteer for and we are _not_ in mandatory overtime any more. At start up this past Saturday, they mentioned we would be flexed up one shift the following week. I was a little annoyed as I did have plans for that day. It was already going to be a busy week for me and on top of that I didn’t get a say in what day would work, but I made other arrangements for those plans and it worked out. I was still perplexed, but brushed it off.

Then today I see a B2 (4am - 2am) OT shift on a Tuesday 5/26 that I got scheduled for out of the blue today. This will absolutely not work because I have classes scheduled for tuesdays and thursdays until mid June. Like I told my OM before all this, I have no problem working OT or the extra money...but if it’s no longer mandatory in my department I don’t think I should be randomly assigned shifts without being notified or talked to. non-mandatory OT mode should be voluntary on days I’m able to work. I don’t want my OM to think I’m trying to get out of working, as I’ve mentioned for the third time, I WANT to work overtime when I can...but for crying out loud I want some say in the matter! I’m A1, and expect to work my A1 days if we are not man OT. Anything other than that, should be mentioned to me with options especially if they value my work as much as they claim. I really do enjoy my job here and want to continue doing good work, but this scheduling thing is not trending in a good direction. Are my expectations unrealistic? What is even happening? Who should I talk to in order to fix this (quickly)? Thank you all in advance


----------



## BackLog (May 19, 2021)

Ummm.. Congrats that you're doing well, but that's pretty much how it's done. It was explained to me during my orientation and went over during startup quite a few times when there were mass new hires. There can be OT an anytime, that's why you're assigned to a group to know what your possible days will be well in advance. Your expectations are pretty unrealistic, they are never going to approach and give you 'options' on what days to work for OT.

As far as having classes on certain days, you can talk to the OM but it's your responsibility to let HR know so that they can work with you. NOT on a case by case basis, but let them know which days of the week you absolutely cannot work (and bring a school schedule as backup). They will definitely work with you on school schedules, but make sure you talk to HR asap. Remember any time that you're scheduled and not at work will go towards your accountable time until resolved. Hope that helps.

Edit: just realized you said they scheduled you a B2 shift when you're A1, that shouldn't happen. Any OT you get should be B1 by default, so that could be an error, but still make sure HR knows. They are the go to for any (semi)/permanent scheduling concerns.


----------



## ddw4423 (May 19, 2021)

BackLog said:


> Ummm.. Congrats that you're doing well, but that's pretty much how it's done. It was explained to me during my orientation and went over during startup quite a few times when there were mass new hires. There can be OT an anytime, that's why you're assigned to a group to know what your possible days will be well in advance. Your expectations are pretty unrealistic, they are never going to approach and give you 'options' on what days to work for OT.
> 
> As far as having classes on certain days, you can talk to the OM but it's your responsibility to let HR know so that they can work with you. NOT on a case by case basis, but let them know which days of the week you absolutely cannot work (and bring a school schedule as backup). They will definitely work with you on school schedules, but make sure you talk to HR asap. Remember any time that you're scheduled and not at work will go towards your accountable time until resolved. Hope that helps.
> 
> Edit: just realized you said they scheduled you a B2 shift when you're A1, that shouldn't happen. Any OT you get should be B1 by default, so that could be an error, but still make sure HR knows. They are the go to for any (semi)/permanent scheduling concerns.


Crazy. If it was explained to me, it was brief. He told me it would be a B1 shift for OT, but I guess I missed the part where they say it’s voluntary but not voluntary. So you’re saying that’s the OT “group” I’m in (B1) so other than school I can’t have any other plans during my other 2 days (Wednesday and Friday)? Never had a job where that was a standard. Or maybe I misunderstood. Like I said I’m new and fairly willing to adapt. Guess HR will be my best resource to have my questions answered reliably on this matter. Thank you kindly, your response helped ease my worries.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 20, 2021)

If you’re on A1 and got scheduled for a B2 shift, someone screwed up. Just talk to your OM on Saturday and you’ll be able to get it straightened out and possibly change your day if you have a class.
They make staffing calls on Wednesdays, so the schedule change means your department is back in mandatory OT next week. The day is probably right for your OT group, but the time is wrong.


----------



## MoonlitSunset (May 20, 2021)

If you talk to your OM and it doesn't change due to any of their specific reasons..you can always submit a schedule exception. You fill it out and mark the days you are unable to work due to classes and then submit it to HR. It will have to process and get an approval which usually takes about a week. They should call you and let you know if it was approved or declined.


----------



## BackLog (May 20, 2021)

ddw4423 said:


> Crazy. If it was explained to me, it was brief. He told me it would be a B1 shift for OT, but I guess I missed the part where they say it’s voluntary but not voluntary. So you’re saying that’s the OT “group” I’m in (B1) so other than school I can’t have any other plans during my other 2 days (Wednesday and Friday)? Never had a job where that was a standard. Or maybe I misunderstood. Like I said I’m new and fairly willing to adapt. Guess HR will be my best resource to have my questions answered reliably on this matter. Thank you kindly, your response helped ease my worries.


Sounds like your OM isn't explaining OT very well, which could be a big problem for team members with your situation. At my DC everyone was assigned to a 'group' (ie. group A, group B, group C, etc.). There were about 7-10 team members in each group, and OT days would alternate each week.
OT for group A, week 1 would be Tuesday & Thursday, week 2 would be Wednesday & Friday, week 3 would be Thursday & Tuesday, etc (the difference being whether your flexed up 1 or 2 days that week).
Like I said before there could be OT at any time. Even if it seems like there's not enough work during your key. Your OM should be letting everyone know if there's mandatory, or if you're flexed up (on standby, meaning you'll have to call the OT line to see if you need to come in that morning).


----------



## Luck (Jun 5, 2021)

If it was given to you unvoluntarily, it is mandatory 😁 
"Mandatory season" is a generic term for Q4 where mandatory overtime scheduling is expected. 
We were given mandatory overtime the entire last year and we had maybe a month where we didn't get it this year before it started again. 
Also note that mandatory even back when things were "normal" was expected around nearly all holidays.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 10, 2021)

MoonlitSunset said:


> If you talk to your OM and it doesn't change due to any of their specific reasons..you can always submit a schedule exception. You fill it out and mark the days you are unable to work due to classes and then submit it to HR. It will have to process and get an approval which usually takes about a week. They should call you and let you know if it was approved or declined.


Try filling out a schedule exception to exempt your OT days from falling on your days with classes. It's good for 30 days. And make sure you have notifications turned on for MyTime so you don't miss any "fun" surprises.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jun 11, 2021)

We were on double ot for 8 months straight,  now past month or so singles but soon it will be doubles again as we are 3 days behind and its not even Back to school yet.

Of the 40-50 people on my opposite key only 5 tm's have ever showed up.
By that I mean 5 individuals have come in and its very rare and they always leave early.
So the other 35 must have all gotten BS fmla


----------

